# Cameron just lost the next uk election for the conservatives



## George Caplan (Feb 5, 2013)

discuss.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 5, 2013)

George Caplan @ Wed Feb 06 said:


> discuss.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 5, 2013)

My expert analysis: the UK is less burdened than the US by people who want to undo everything we've accomplished in the last several hundred years.

But if you're right, it's interesting that the Conservatives would lose because of gay marriage and not because they are leading the UK's economy down as quickly as they know how - and are not the least bit persuaded by the evidence that as predicted, their strategy is moronic.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't think that this is an election losing issue. If the alternative is to vote Labour, then it should also be noted they are also supporters of human rights, so nothing will change.

D


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 5, 2013)

Well... If the Conservatives lose the election on this issue it will just confirm what a bunch of tragic bigots Conservative voters are.

Mind you, I don't mind what issue they lose it on. As long as they do.


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 5, 2013)

Daryl @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> I don't think that this is an election losing issue. If the alternative is to vote Labour, then it should also be noted they are also supporters of human rights, so nothing will change.
> 
> D



the liberal guy whose name i dont recall has just caused an election. the guy who lied for 10 years about his driving an auto? the alternative wont be labor but ukip so I would bet liberal could hold. :lol: 

does this mean in the uk that gays can marry each other in any church including a mosque?


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 5, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> But if you're right, it's interesting that the Conservatives would lose because of gay marriage and not because they are leading the UK's economy down as quickly as they know how - and are not the least bit persuaded by the evidence that as predicted, their strategy is moronic.



nick forget their economy. their economy is fucked based on analysis I can't get into. they have no real chance of recovery at all any time soon. this whether their prime minister can survive.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 5, 2013)

George Caplan @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> does this mean in the uk that gays can marry each other in any church including a mosque?


No.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 5, 2013)

George Caplan @ Wed Feb 06 said:


> the liberal guy whose name i dont recall has just caused an election. the guy who lied for 10 years about his driving an auto? the alternative wont be labor but ukip so I would bet liberal could hold. :lol:


UKIP has no hope of winning anything. I doubt that they would even field enough candidates to be a legitimate minority party, and no businessman or woman would vote for them.

D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 5, 2013)

Nope. This is a classic misreading of the UK from an American reactionary.

I must admit it has surprised me just how little this has been an issue here, but we've never been as obsessed and divided by so called morality issues as the US - abortion, gay rights etc. There were a handful of demonstraters at the House of Commons yesterday who looked a little forlorn, but that was it. It's just not a big deal.

The Commons majority was huge. Yes a lot of Tories voted against, but it was a free vote, so there are no real political repercussions. They will represent a very small percentage of the population, which is an interesting expose of who makes up the Tory party. Again, unlike the US, the Christian vote is pretty small, and is not one movement anyway - plenty of Christians here will be perfectly happy with this outcome. Evangelicals and die hard traditionalists won't, but as a total percentage of the population, that's absolutely tiny. And they have also been appeased by provision in the bill anyway so religious institutions are not legally bound to hold same-sex marriages (for now).

If you want to guage the supposed backlash to this, head on over to the Daily Mail and Express websites, the two most reactionary right wing papers. The former is by far the most powerful and tends to scream sanctimoniously about their own bizarre skew on the world, the latter just screams in general and invent things as a force of habit ("ALL TAXES TO TRIPLE BY WEDNESDAY" / "UK WINTER COLDER THAN NEPTUNE" / "DVDs GIVE YOU CANCER" / "PRINCESS DIANA WORKING IN ASDA" etc). In both cases today, the reporting is muted, the Daily Mail lead with the story of an elephant, the Chris Huhne affair and a bunch of lifestyle pieces, the Express go with yet another health story. The gay marriage news is reported in non-hysterical ways further down the pages. That tells you all you need to know - they have figured their core audience will not necessarily be with them if they pushed this issue.

Oh yes, George - the "liberal guy" - his name is Chris Huhne. This will have no effect on the Party's vote either, beyond a possible small effect at the coming by-election.

The next election will be a tough one to call. The economy is doing badly so the Tories should suffer. The lib-dems will do spectacularly badly because they are perceived as cowing to the Tories which is an anaethma with their core voters. Labour are loved by no-one at the moment it seems. UKIP are thankfully still a marginal voice, but I suspect their share will increase, mostly over Europe. Who knows how it will all end up, but I guarantee gay marriage (or the very sorry marriage of Chris Huhne) will not feature.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 6, 2013)

As Guy says, it's a big deal for some vocal right wing religious types, but generally not very important a political issue for the general populace at all. Not that the tedious, inflammatory right-wing newspapers won't make a meal of it when they suit them, whilst pretending to speak for 'the common man'.

Fortunately the vast majority of people in the UK don't feel the need to discriminate against others on the basis of their sexuality. Which is great.


----------



## Barrie B (Feb 6, 2013)

'Cameron just lost the next uk election for the conservatives'


He didn't *win* the last election either..

B


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 6, 2013)

Barrie B @ Wed Feb 06 said:


> 'Cameron just lost the next uk election for the conservatives'
> 
> 
> He didn't *win* the last election either..
> ...



How true. Reminds of me of Gore's quote reflecting on the 2000 election - "You win some... you lose some... and then there's that little known third category..."


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 6, 2013)

Barrie B @ Wed Feb 06 said:


> 'Cameron just lost the next uk election for the conservatives'
> 
> 
> He didn't *win* the last election either..
> ...



He likes to act like he did though.

-DJ


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 7, 2013)

now your education guy has made a fool of himself. this is more fun than i expected having been back here for a few weeks and whats more i get to see the election in eastley. :lol:


----------



## Barrie B (Feb 7, 2013)

George Caplan @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> now your education guy has made a fool of himself. this is more fun than i expected having been back here for a few weeks and whats more i get to see the election in eastley. :lol:



It's rather sweet to see you getting so excited about this. We just plough on and ignore them all...

Barrie


----------



## Daryl (Feb 7, 2013)

Barrie B @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> George Caplan @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> > now your education guy has made a fool of himself. this is more fun than i expected having been back here for a few weeks and whats more i get to see the election in eastley. :lol:
> ...


True. The only thing that excites us is the thought of leeches, er I mean bankers losing their bonuses and their jobs. Throw a few City traders to the wolves, and we're like a Sus scrofa domesticus in feces.

D


----------



## Barrie B (Feb 7, 2013)

*'Sus scrofa domesticus in feces'*


Ah! The benefits of a classical education!

B


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 7, 2013)

Barrie B @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> George Caplan @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> > now your education guy has made a fool of himself. this is more fun than i expected having been back here for a few weeks and whats more i get to see the election in eastley. :lol:
> ...



:D


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 7, 2013)

im thinking of making a bet. any of you guys got an opinion on the elect ion winner in eastley?


----------



## Ed (Feb 7, 2013)

George Caplan @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> im thinking of making a bet. any of you guys got an opinion on the elect ion winner in eastley?



In Essex? No one really cares about regional elections here. Our entire country can fit in 1 US state several times.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 7, 2013)

Ed @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> George Caplan @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> > im thinking of making a bet. any of you guys got an opinion on the elect ion winner in eastley?
> ...


Unfortunately that seems to be true. I'm still disappointed that in spite of two candidates (AFAIK) for Police Commissioner having the surname Gordon, neither were elected. :( 

D


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 8, 2013)

now what? horse meat. we have horse meat here. :lol: :lol: 

you have 2 bodies in the uk. fsa 1 the financial services authority which is useless

fsa 2 the food standards agency which is also useless.

any of you guys know of any more fsa s in the uk that might be useless? 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barrie B (Feb 8, 2013)

George Caplan @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> now what? horse meat. we have horse meat here. :lol: :lol:
> 
> you have 2 bodies in the uk. fsa 1 the financial services authority which is useless
> 
> ...



Thank God everything is perfect in the the US though! Halleluyah..

B


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 8, 2013)

Can George be our official VI-C pet troll? Should we name him?


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 8, 2013)

Barrie B @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> George Caplan @ Fri Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> > now what? horse meat. we have horse meat here. :lol: :lol:
> ...



hey im in london at the moment and this relieves the boredom. you want to start a post about the us? be my guest. :lol:


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 9, 2013)

You have george wrong. Hes not anti UK- he's against GOVERNMENT. He abhors TAXES. His philosophy might sound familiar- "are there no workhouses?" etc.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 9, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Sun Feb 10 said:


> You have george wrong. Hes not anti UK- he's against GOVERNMENT. He abhors TAXES. His philosophy might sound familiar- "are there no workhouses?" etc.



HAHAHA. Actually there are. They are just in China making Apple products. :shock: 

Oops. I just realised, as I'm currently in the US, I mustn't say anything against Apple, must I. :wink:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 9, 2013)

Actually my take is different, and maybe George will confirm this, but I think he isn't particularly interested in any side of public policy issues.

His interest is in figuring out which way the wind is going to blow so he can buy low and sell high or v.v.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 9, 2013)

That's equities. George did bonds.

Besides, when you're in the middle , you get paid either way. That's the beauty of being the house.


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol: :lol: 

that's confirmed. not just bonds but later trading stocks and at one very short time a cfd desk.

say larry what the heck is going on with the weather over the north east side? did i miss something? :shock: 

i need to get an angle on this election in eastleigh. I found out how to spell it at last. :oops:


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 10, 2013)

I think its the End Times, george.


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 11, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Sun Feb 10 said:


> I think its the End Times, george.



you know this horse meat scandal the latest to rock the uk and there have been plenty is really a big story. are you getting that?

their agencies are next to useless and the guy they have is a conservative larry is about as hopeless as you can get. the guy theyve had on who is charge of the horse meat agency comes over as why did this happen to me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 11, 2013)

George Caplan @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sun Feb 10 said:
> 
> 
> > I think its the End Times, george.
> ...



Loads of supermarkets and companies right across Europe have been affected - Tesco, Lidl, Findus etc and it was first discovered in Ireland.

You can tell how anguished we are about it all due to the fact that every third Facebook joke is a horse gag. My Lidl Pony is my favourite.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> You can tell how anguished we are about it all due to the fact that every third Facebook joke is a horse gag. My Lidl Pony is my favourite.


I like:

Tesco's; horses for courses

and

Findus Spaghetti Bologneighs

D


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 11, 2013)

Next big news story: Mad Horse Disease.


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 11, 2013)

are you not worried about this though. i mean eating processed meat is not something i would recommend to anyone in the first place. eating any meat in massive quantity is not going to be good in the long run. we americans do eat far too much meat.

i put that last point in before any of you brits got on your high horse.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 11, 2013)

George Caplan @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> i put that last point in before any of you brits got on your high horse.


If I want to get on my high horse, I'll just stand in a lasagne.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2013)

George Caplan @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> are you not worried about this though. i mean eating processed meat is not something i would recommend to anyone in the first place. eating any meat in massive quantity is not going to be good in the long run. we americans do eat far too much meat.
> 
> i put that last point in before any of you brits got on your high horse.


George, I agree that too much meat is not good for anyone, but the EU, and by default the UK, has such stringent standards (some might say excessively so) that I don't see it as an issue. Nobody has actually said that the horse meat was dangerous. Only that people weren't getting what they thought they were.

D


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 11, 2013)

2 issues. danger. yes due to an anti biotic given to horses that can affect humans. not getting what they thought is avery serious business. the eu is once again shown to be sadly underwhelming. in the coming days all people who waste time and money in burger bars are in for information that certainly in the light of the last week will come as no surprise.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2013)

George Caplan @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> 2 issues. danger. yes due to an anti biotic given to horses that can affect humans. not getting what they thought is avery serious business. the eu is once again shown to be sadly underwhelming. in the coming days all people who waste time and money in burger bars are in for information that certainly in the light of the last week will come as no surprise.


As opposed to the steroids that the US routinely feeds its livestock on? :lol: 

From what I've read, the antibiotics may have entered the food chain, but even if they have, they are in such small quantities that it won't matter. I think that we all have far more important matters to deal with, TBH.

D


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2013)

On a tangent:



> eating any meat in massive quantity is not going to be good in the long run. we americans do eat far too much meat.



Leaving out the word "massive" (because it's not good to eat massive quantities of anything), I'm not convinced it's true that getting your protein from lean meat is bad for you. As a matter of fact, our nutritionist told me the the quantity of hormones is much higher in soy than in beef.

Now, I happen not to eat mammals (or ducks), but that's not for health reasons.

Above all, I'm convinced that vegan diets aren't good unless you happen to need a low-protein diet. The reason is that almost all the vegan sources of protein have a lot of carbs with them.


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 11, 2013)

no check. i meant countries eat meat in massive quantity.

+1 on a balance that involves protein and carbs in correct amounts.


----------

